# Brain fog related to carbs?



## Lydia1960 (Jul 10, 2017)

Been reading about brain fog and how this could be related to having high levels of blood glucose in your body, making you tired, sluggish and very difficult to motivate yourself into doing anything. 

Realising now, that my carbs levels are quite high and that I should have more fruit and veg, and salads in my meals, everyday to counteract this, as I feel exhausted and thoroughly drained and unable to kick start my brain into action. Does anyone have any information on this matter?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2017)

It's very true that high, or fluctuating, blood sugar levels can make you feel lethargic, and can also affect mood, making you feel down and lacking in motivation. Do you test your levels before and after eating to try and determine how well you tolerate your food choices? Getting levels under control should mean you have much more energy. There are various low carb diets you can follow, but it's very important to understand how things affect you personally so you can reduce or replace things you don't respond well to.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jul 11, 2017)

I've been recommended to invest in a meter and strips to do precisely this. Test my blood sugar levels, before and after meals. And, you're right, this would give a better understanding of which meals work and which don't. Once I have that information I can make better judgements...

Just wondering about short term memory loss which seems to be affecting me. Could this be related to high carbs and, if so, is there a possibility of getting some of this back as before, once the adjustments have been made?


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello Lydia.

Getting a meter is a MUST.

From then on it will all make sense.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jul 11, 2017)

Then that is exactly what I need to do. The SD meter has been recommended which has cheaper strips. So that's the one to go for...


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 11, 2017)

Lydia1960 said:


> Then that is exactly what I need to do. The SD meter has been recommended which has cheaper strips. So that's the one to go for...



Lydia it's a very useful guide, will help you immensely with your food intake which can only make you feel more upbeat about everything.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks, Bill..


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 11, 2017)

Lydia1960 said:


> Thanks, Bill..



I messed up initially, booted Carbs completely into touch.

Sure my numbers reduced but then I found out that carbs are necessary in other ways, the meter pointed me at a more acceptable way forward.

It will all become clear with time.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2017)

Have a read of the following @Lydia1960, it explains how to test efficiently and effectively:

http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Jul 17, 2017)

Testing my BS has helped me relate the numbers with how my body is feeling. So now I know if I'm under 5, or over 6.5.  Which is useful.

If I take a carb hit, I get a huge rush feeling of warmth and my core almost feels wrapped in stretchy fabric so that as I feel my lungs expand my chest is tighter. It's not an entirely pleasant experience, and indicates to me a +7 blood sugar.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jul 18, 2017)

Just been reading about Apple cider vinegar, and vinegar in general. That it can interfere with the absorption of high carbohydrate foods, inhibiting enzymes. Slows the rise of blood sugar after meals and at bedtime. Will try this product to see its effects. Already trying to reduce my consumption of carbs by not eating so much bread etc. Feeling a little more alert now...


----------

